# Test to see if kibble is full of cereal



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thought I would post these pics. 

The kibble floating in the water is James Wellbeloved. Scampers pet store tried to put me off buying this because they said it is full of fillers and grain. The leaflet and ingredients on pack say the opposite.

The kibble that has soaked up all the water is Markus Muhle that they suggested and gave me a sample of saying it isn't full of cereal and fillers. Again the leaflet says its all natural, consists of what they would eat in the wild and cold pressed. 

Now I could be wrong but I have read that kibble that swells and soaks up all the water is full of cereal. Am I wrong??

I'm confused because the leaflet for Markus Muhle shows the opposite?

My head hurts!!!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

They both look revolting - would you want to eat that - No and therefore I wouldn't feed it to my dog. 

My main concern with kibble that swells is that it may (no proof) contribute to gastric torsion. Is it natural for food to swell in a dogs stomach, I don't think so. :-\


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

That's what I thought and the James Wellbeloved hasn't swelled as much as the Markus Muhle even though that's what scampers said James Wellbeloved does and that Markus Muhle was better. I wanted to see for myself 

I have tried Baxter with some wet food by Naturediet that we got as a sample and he loves it. So obviously has a preference for wet soft food over kibble anyway. I think I will wean him off the James Wellbeloved and move him onto a mixture of Naturediet and the Natures menu. I think the Naturediet will be good for holidays.

Do you give bones etc for their teeth if eating all soft food for meals?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes half a turkey, marrow bones, chicken wings, lambs neck,etc - BUT only RAW - cooked bones are dangerous for dogs as they splinter.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you. Gave Baxter some of the raw Natures Menu tonight and he ate it all!


----------

